# Any mullet deer hair pattern how to vids



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

Ant tips or videos floating around in how to get this pattern down? Been tryin slider patterns and then get to the mullet pattern but it’s not working out. Thanks for any tips er tricks.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Try to do clumps on top and bottom and don't let them spin around the shank. Then take a BIC pen and pull the ink tube/tip out and use the body over the hook eye to pack the hair back and repeat over and over to really tightly pack a lot of hair on the shank. Deer hair is a PITA though.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Youtube search for 'Muddler Fly'..


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a Brassie hair packer, like it better than the other style.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

This is a fly I came up with using CK baitfish brush. Saves a lot of time versus spinning deer hair.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

This may be helpful


----------



## KyleCorey (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks pretty good. What don't you like about it?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of tightly packed deer hair for most saltwater fishing. My favorite backcountry mullet pattern is Steve Huff's Backcountry Sweeper which will suspend right at the surface (just like an actual mullet) if you tie it correctly. Here's a video of Peter Smith from SS Flies tying his version of the Backcountry Sweeper:


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

KyleCorey said:


> Looks pretty good. What don't you like about it?


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

My attempts aren’t picture ready that’s for sure. I met a dude that throwing something just like the one in the picture. He explained how and what he used but it didn’t rub off on me!


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

The muddler is the magic word I didn’t have. I appreciate the info and vids. Hopefully I can use the videos to get in the game or at least the right ballpark!


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

If you use a brush in between your tail section and head of fly you woulnt have to use as much deer hair to cover up the hook. The fly above I tied with craft fur tail section, then EP predator brush and finished with a pinch of deer hair to keep is suspended just right.


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

I think it’s the length of the hook shaft that I’ve been flubbin it on now that I can compare what has been shared. I guess my shaft really hasn’t been long enough for what I’ve been trying to pack on it 😪


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So far I don't do deer hair. If I need a collar or trimmed head I'll use FTD dubbing that I can trim and it helps it stay buoyant. I just don't have any white right now but that will change.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Try using Senyo Laser dub, or just tie a Roamer pattern. Once they get wet they stay just under the surface. Omit the lead wraps


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 187692
> 
> If you use a brush in between your tail section and head of fly you woulnt have to use as much deer hair to cover up the hook. The fly above I tied with craft fur tail section, then EP predator brush and finished with a pinch of deer hair to keep is suspended just right.


 What hook size and type did you use for this pattern? I did a few test runs with a single small deer hair head and it looks much better but haven’t had a chance to see how it swims.
Thanks


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Skinnyfishn said:


> What hook size and type did you use for this pattern? I did a few test runs with a single small deer hair head and it looks much better but haven’t had a chance to see how it swims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a pretty fair mullet pattern -but I don't have a video for it... 








For these kinds of flies I like the Tiemco 600sp if you can find them at your local shop.... Note that all of my bugs come with a wire weedguard if at all possible and the eyes are not the holographic most use these days - they're the same hard plastic doll eyes that Puglisi uses.... The ones shown here are pretty large... and much, much more durable than those pretty holographic stick on eyes. They're attached to the spun and clipped head with Fletch-Tite glue (an arrow makers glue for securing the fletching on arrows). Each is applied one at a time with a modest amount of glue - then clamped in place (Irwin mini-clamps or clothes pins if the head is small enough to allow you to use a clothes pin...) and allowed to set up before the other side is done with the same technique.... Makes for a very secure set of eyes that won't come off until the bug is chewed up by a fish or two... .


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Note that all of my bugs come with a wire weedguard if at all possible and the eyes are not the holographic most use these days - they're the same hard plastic doll eyes that Puglisi uses.... The ones shown here are pretty large... and much, much more durable than those pretty holographic stick on eyes. They're attached to the spun and clipped head with Fletch-Tite glue (an arrow makers glue for securing the fletching on arrows). Each is applied one at a time with a modest amount of glue - then clamped in place (Irwin mini-clamps or clothes pins if the head is small enough to allow you to use a clothes pin...) and allowed to set up before the other side is done with the same technique.... Makes for a very secure set of eyes that won't come off until the bug is chewed up by a fish or two... .


Agree with the Capt. that doll eyes are much better for durability. Rather than gluing though, I use Puglisi's Gamechange eyes which are doll eye pairs that can be tied in like dumbbell eyes. I secure them with mono thread figure-eight wraps and super glue before spinning the deer hair head around them. In the first pic you can see how I get the eyes started and the second shows the finished product in a deer-hair mullet pattern.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Tailer said:


> Agree with the Capt. that doll eyes are much better for durability. Rather than gluing though, I use Puglisi's Gamechange eyes which are doll eye pairs that can be tied in like dumbbell eyes. I secure them with mono thread figure-eight wraps and super glue before spinning the deer hair head around them. In the first pic you can see how I get the eyes started and the second shows the finished product in a deer-hair mullet pattern.
> 
> View attachment 188164
> 
> ...


Love that idea. What size eyes do you typically use?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

kjnengr said:


> Love that idea. What size eyes do you typically use?


6mm


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

Tailer said:


> Agree with the Capt. that doll eyes are much better for durability. Rather than gluing though, I use Puglisi's Gamechange eyes which are doll eye pairs that can be tied in like dumbbell eyes. I secure them with mono thread figure-eight wraps and super glue before spinning the deer hair head around them. In the first pic you can see how I get the eyes started and the second shows the finished product in a deer-hair mullet pattern.
> 
> View attachment 188164
> 
> ...


Very cool set up. What hooks are you using for this pattern?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Tailer said:


> Agree with the Capt. that doll eyes are much better for durability. Rather than gluing though, I use Puglisi's Gamechange eyes which are doll eye pairs that can be tied in like dumbbell eyes. I secure them with mono thread figure-eight wraps and super glue before spinning the deer hair head around them. In the first pic you can see how I get the eyes started and the second shows the finished product in a deer-hair mullet pattern.
> 
> View attachment 188164
> 
> ...


Those are sweeeeeet!!👍👍


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Skinnyfishn said:


> Very cool set up. What hooks are you using for this pattern?


Gama SL12s #2/0


----------



## jnw8w8 (Nov 1, 2021)

There is a presentation by “Masters of the Fly” showing Jonny King tying, in great detail, what he calls the Kinky Muddler that might be worth looking at. The body is tied with Steve Farrer fibers instead of deer hair but if you advance to 56 minutes into the YouTube video (yes, lots of detail leading up to the trimming phase of the fly body) he discusses his thoughts on trimming synthetics vs deer hair into a mullet profile. I know you specifically asked about deer hair patterns but this might be worth a look. I love spinning deer hair myself, mostly for bass bugs, but I hate watching my deer hair patterns fall apart now that I’m living on the coast. My wife says that if I’d up my catch rate the fish would tear up my flies instead of them rotting away on their shanks.


----------



## Skinnyfishn (May 2, 2017)

jnw8w8 said:


> There is a presentation by “Masters of the Fly” showing Jonny King tying, in great detail, what he calls the Kinky Muddler that might be worth looking at. The body is tied with Steve Farrer fibers instead of deer hair but if you advance to 56 minutes into the YouTube video (yes, lots of detail leading up to the trimming phase of the fly body) he discusses his thoughts on trimming synthetics vs deer hair into a mullet profile. I know you specifically asked about deer hair patterns but this might be worth a look. I love spinning deer hair myself, mostly for bass bugs, but I hate watching my deer hair patterns fall apart now that I’m living on the coast. My wife says that if I’d up my catch rate the fish would tear up my flies instead of them rotting away on their shanks.


What a cool source of info from that type of presentation. Thank you for sharing, I’m definitely leaning towards synthetics even with my attempts it seems the deer hair varies from the few hides I’ve tried which doesn’t help a beginner like me.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I've used some of the EP brushes - graduating from 3" foxy brush to 1.5" minnow head for the front of the fly. Us either saddles as tails, or EP or Farrar blends as tails:

















:


----------

